# For Bob



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

We spoke about the swing fence that can be used both ways,swing and lock on both ends, here's some snapshots,,I got the 14" of SNOW off the drive way and the side walks, so I'm done for the hard work today and it's a good day for taking some pictures in Denver...

Just a note ---the swing fence is just like the OP way,,but you don't need any c-clamps because it's all build into the top.via.two bolts/pins. I don't know why BOB and RICK didn't set the fence up on the OP table the same way it works great..90% of the jobs are done on the router table are done with the fence and the bearing is in the pocket hole the norm..

==========


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW! Thanks so much for taking the pictures for me. My new fence arrives tomorrow and these will help guide me so much. The swing fence idea will be the cat's meow for my set up and sure saves set up time and hassles.

Hey.... where did you get all that white powder? I am still running around in short sleves sweating. :dance3: I know it will all be changing soon though :cray:

I'll keep you updated on my fence install. I appreciate all of your help on this buddy, more than you know :thank_you2:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey

Your welcome 

I wish we had some Sun ,,, but it's winter time I guess  by the way do you have your sand bags on hand I see the rain is on the way for the south..same storm that we are pushing out tonight  and coming up from Tx.

I hope I didn't guide you down the wrong road with the fence suggest ,,the OP table is 30" long and it's plate is off to one end, it didn't hit me till after the fact...the fence is 32 long and on a 16" center point for the vac tube, you can still use it the short way because the OP table is setup on a 8" center point for the router hole.., but I still think it will work great for you just a little bit long..it will take a little be more math to set it up as a swing fence but it will work..

========





Bob said:


> WOW! Thstorm ¨<À<anks so much for taking the pictures for me. My new fence arrives tomorrow and these will help guide me so much. The swing fence idea will be the cat's meow for my set up and sure saves set up time and hassles.
> 
> Hey.... where did you get all that white powder? I am still running around in short sleves sweating. :dance3: I know it will all be changing soon though :cray:
> 
> I'll keep you updated on my fence install. I appreciate all of your help on this buddy, more than you know :thank_you2:


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Bob

I'm intrigued by that aluminium extrusion you are using as your fence. Where do they come from?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pete

I have two of them,one came with the CMT setup and one I got from Amazon ..

Amazon.com: CMT 999.501.10 Pivoting Fence: Home Improvement
Amazon.com: CMT 999.500.02 Industrio Router Table System with Precision Fence, Phenolic Insert, Cabinet, Zero Clearance Inserts, Centering Tool and Insert Plate with 2 Aluminum Rings: Home Improvement

But you can get almost the same thing from
Router Table Fence

==========



istracpsboss said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> I'm intrigued by that aluminium extrusion you are using as your fence. Where do they come from?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Good news! My fence just arrived :dance3:

The other good news is that we ended up with the Grumpa boys today unexpectedly so it will be this evening or tomorrow before I can play in the shop and see how it fits on my OP table.

So much for planning ahead


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

That's great Bob

But now you can put it on the kitchen table and take it out and play with it...

===



Bob said:


> Good news! My fence just arrived :dance3:
> 
> The other good news is that we ended up with the Grumpa boys today unexpectedly so it will be this evening or tomorrow before I can play in the shop and see how it fits on my OP table.
> 
> So much for planning ahead


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> I have two of them,one came with the CMT setup and one I got from Amazon ..
> 
> ...


Hmm ! Sorry I asked ! They are not cheap.

The Peachtree one looked more reasonable.

I was thinking that, given the market for such things must be relatively small, they would be adapting an off the shelf extrusion that was otherwise sold for something else like, say door frames or window frames.

I must investigate aluminium stockholders. That extrusion you use for your dovetail jig seems to be generally available.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

If you are willing to do the work you can get around the high price by buying the alum.off ebay and some alum angle stock...

I got 4ea. 21" long for 24.oo total, plus shipping..see pictures below.
http://stores.shop.ebay.com/8020-Inc-Garage-Sale__W0QQ_armrsZ1
http://stores.shop.ebay.com/8020-In...46QQ_sidZ129537225QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322
========






istracpsboss said:


> Hmm ! Sorry I asked ! They are not cheap.
> 
> The Peachtree one looked more reasonable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bj,

Perhaps my eyes are fooling me here but, that fence looks very similar to Marc Sommerfelds fence.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Okay, I finally made it out to the shop for about and hour this afternoon (life is just busy sometimes :fie I opened my new toy that BJ recommended for me and did a little dry fitting while taking some pictures to share. This is really a GREAT fence as BJ suggested and I think it will work out very well on my Oak Park router table. I know it looks a little over kill for this table, but it will sure give me the additional options I was seeking and offer additional safety. I have a feeling it will become my go to fence once I get it mounted with the sliding ability that is shown in Bj's pictures above. This thing is very sturdy and heavy duty. I got the bit guards and stop blocks in addition to what came with it which was the dust port and verticle feather board so I should be all fixed up.

Hey BJ... where do I get those Jointer fence spacer and will they work with this fence also? I really appreciate all the help you have given me on this :thank_you2:

Here are some pictures as things stand right now and I will try to post more after I get it all figured out and permanently mounted to the table.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

NIce fence  nice haul 

"Hey BJ... where do I get those Jointer fence spacer and will they work with this fence also?"

They came with the fence but they will not work on yours  it's needs slots in the front part of the fence but it's no big deal to make your own off sets..like below 

======



Bob said:


> Okay, I finally made it out to the shop for about and hour this afternoon (life is just busy sometimes :fie I opened my new toy that BJ recommended for me and did a little dry fitting while taking some pictures to share. This is really a GREAT fence as BJ suggested and I think it will work out very well on my Oak Park router table. I know it looks a little over kill for this table, but it will sure give me the additional options I was seeking and offer additional safety. I have a feeling it will become my go to fence once I get it mounted with the sliding ability that is shown in Bj's pictures above. This thing is very sturdy and heavy duty. I got the bit guards and stop blocks in addition to what came with it which was the dust port and verticle feather board so I should be all fixed up.
> 
> Hey BJ... where do I get those Jointer fence spacer and will they work with this fence also? I really appreciate all the help you have given me on this :thank_you2:
> 
> Here are some pictures as things stand right now and I will try to post more after I get it all figured out and permanently mounted to the table.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Pete try this place. 80/20® Inc. - The Industrial Erector Set®


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry didn't get the link. It's 8020.net


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> NIce fence  nice haul
> 
> ...


That should work just fine... thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

One in the same  at one time he was the CMT man..now he has the ALL ALUM.router table with his name on it...

===========





Hamlin said:


> Hi Bj,
> 
> Perhaps my eyes are fooling me here but, that fence looks very similar to Marc Sommerfelds fence.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your welcome Bob

Use some laminate stock for the insert, I use it for the other table I have.. just take the two knobs free and drop into place quick and easy..I also have one made of thin plastic (less than 1/16" thick size ) that I like to use on the small boxes..just to clean up the edges,,when to box parts don't line up just right.. I just hate to sand stuff..


=



Bob said:


> That should work just fine... thanks!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Your welcome Bob
> 
> Use some laminate stock for the insert, I use it for the other table I have.. just take the two knobs free and drop into place quick and easy..I also have one made of thin plastic (less than 1/16" thick size ) that I like to use on the small boxes..just to clean up the edges,,when to box parts don't line up just right.. I just hate to sand stuff..
> 
> ...


Yes, the shims will be a no brainer and I am already familiar with the concept from my Gifkins dovetail jig which uses basically the identical thing. This will work out very well.

I am really going to love this fence Bob, just got to get my head around the swing idea and the best way to approach it and cut a slot, in the mean time, the OP C clamps will work well until the light bulb comes on.... dang I hate these meds!  

Haha... they sent me a nice catalog too, they have some good stuff in there


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

meds!,, are great after shop time , you can wig out in front of the TV 


swing fence I have a ideal, but I'm going to hold back I know you will get it done  just takes some more meds.




=====



Bob said:


> Yes, the shims will be a no brainer and I am already familiar with the concept from my Gifkins dovetail jig which uses basically the identical thing. This will work out very well.
> 
> I am really going to love this fence Bob, just got to get my head around the swing idea and the best way to approach it and cut a slot, in the mean time, the OP C clamps will work well until the light bulb comes on.... dang I hate these meds!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> meds!,, are great after shop time , you can wig out in front of the TV
> 
> ...




:sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

RStaron said:


> Sorry didn't get the link. It's 8020.net


 
You got the link, Ron.. The forum software just replaced it with the web page name. This helps to shorten long URLs.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

RStaron said:


> Hey Pete try this place. 80/20® Inc. - The Industrial Erector Set®


Thanks Ron and Bob. That site is interesting.

As I can pull stuff that is long and doesn't go in the hand luggage of visiting NA friends more easily from Germany I searched and found this

4x ALU Profil Aluprofil 45x90 Aluminium 650 mm bei eBay.de: Rohstoffe Materialien (endet 02.11.09 19:00:22 MEZ)

The price seems reasonable and I can use a spare length for the drill press fence.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Jim.


----------

